# Banana bread.



## IKE (Jul 24, 2017)

Mama ask me to make some banana bread today while she was at work.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 24, 2017)

Well,  Of course !   What else could it mean?  Geese!


----------



## AprilT (Jul 24, 2017)

LOL!  :lol1:

I should have known, well actually I figured, but still had to peak.    I love banana bread, made a loaf a couple of months ago.  Something I try not to make but once or twice a year as it's like heroin and I just can't get enough and keep eating it all day.


----------



## jujube (Jul 24, 2017)

AprilT said:


> LOL!  :lol1:
> 
> I should have known, well actually I figured, but still had to peak.    I love banana bread, made a loaf a couple of months ago.  Something I try not to make but once or twice a year as it's like heroin and I just can't get enough and keep eating it all day.



I'm with ya, sister.  I bought some fantastic banana bread from the bakery a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't stay away from it.  OK, just a little bite.  OK, maybe another little bite.  One more bite won't hurt.  Nom, nom, nom, nom, and that was the end of the banana bread.  I can't be trusted.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 24, 2017)

Add a little mayo and that was one of my favorite sandwiches when I was in grade school.  Soft white bread, Duke's Mayo and sliced banana.  Crusts left on.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 24, 2017)

Ahhh!  Banana bread with peanut butter on top !  Yumm !


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2017)

Now I gotta make some!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2017)

Ike :lofl:


----------



## terry123 (Jul 25, 2017)

I'll take mine toasted with the peanut butter or real butter on top.  Great breakfast along with some yogurt and blueberries.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2017)

Adding a couple slices of crispy bacon wouldn't hurt!


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> Mama ask me to make some banana bread today while she was at work.
> 
> View attachment 39701



That's no how ye make banana bread.

You have to mash the narnas and sprinkle sugar on the top. :grin:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2017)

The only problem with homemade banana bread is that it only lasts one day around here!!!!


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

A shy nanner.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> A shy nanner.


Omg. Hey Ike, I am gonna make four loaves of banana bread today. Nanner Nanner Nanner.


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Omg. Hey Ike, I am gonna make four loaves of banana bread today. Nanner Nanner Nanner.



Instead....how about two banana bread, one applesauce cake and a zucchini bread ?.......Pleeeease.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> Instead....how about two banana bread, one applesauce cake and a zucchini bread ?.......Pleeeease.


But, of course Ike. Ima gonna make an apricot upside down cake for me. Not sharing, neither!


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

You've got a lot of baking to do today girl, you better get crackin'.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> You've got a lot of baking to do today girl, you better get crackin'.


Hey bossy, it's only 5:23am here. Grrrrrr.


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Hey bossy, it's only 5:23am here. Grrrrrr.



Well excuuuuuse me. :sorry:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2017)

.....made with nuts in it and spread with cream cheese


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> .....made with nuts in it and spread with cream cheese


Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2017)

OK, I've eaten all the banana bread.  Now I want a pineapple upside-down cake.  With maraschino cherries, please!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

jujube said:


> OK, I've eaten all the banana bread.  Now I want a pineapple upside-down cake.  With maraschino cherries, please!


Hey, what is my incentive to share??


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

jujube said:


> OK, I've eaten all the banana bread.  Now I want a pineapple upside-down cake.  With maraschino cherries, please!



Here ya go.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> Here ya go.


Gaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> Here ya go.


Banana and zucchini bread out of the oven, cooking upside down cake. Mmmmmmm. No applesauce until I go to the grocery store.


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Banana and zucchini bread out of the oven, cooking upside down cake. Mmmmmmm. No applesauce until I go to the grocery store.



Given your gender "You Da Man" don't really fit but what the hell.......*​You Da Man !!*


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

IKE said:


> Given your gender "You Da Man" don't really fit but what the hell.......*​You Da Man !!*


Merci beaucoup! Have some banana or zucchini bread.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2017)

I love zucchini bread.  Haven't made it in years, for some reason -- probably because I would be tempted to eat the whole thing in one day!  I used to make a mean cranberry-walnut bread, too; that didn't last long either.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 5, 2017)

My best friend sends me her fabulous banana bread and applesauce bread as part of my Christmas present each year. I in turn send her the peanut butter candy she expects each year with her other gifts.  Used to make a wine jelly her husband loved but don't do the jelly anymore since its hard to do now with just one hand.  we both look forward to our homemade treats each year as we have made it a tradition now for 30 years.  Love her banana bread with cream cheese for breakfast for a few days each year.  Old friends are the best for a lot of reasons!!


----------

